# No webcam [SOLVED]

## ilovebeer

hello, trying to get inbuilt webcam going with no luck. when i start luvcview i get the following message;

luvcview version 0.2.1 

Video driver: x11

A window manager is available

video /dev/video0 

Unable to set format: 22.

 Init v4L2 failed !! exit fatal 

i've searched heaps but can't quite grasp how to enable what's needed to get it working. 

could someone please advise me how to fix the above or point me in a direction where i can find out.

thanks.Last edited by ilovebeer on Mon Sep 29, 2008 2:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ukavi

what webcam model? do you have the right kernel config? which solutions have you tried? did you try other playing apps? did you check the gentoo-wiki page on webcams?

----------

## ilovebeer

hello, as far as i can tell from lsusb -v it's a chicony electronics webcam CNF7237&CNF7238. i enabled every webcam support available in the kernel. followed the wiki and a heap of other threads within gentoo forums and on ubuntu forums. tried ekiga as well as luvcview. and have spent half a day trying to get the swine to work  :Smile: . how does one enable v4L2? is it in the kernel or built with USE flags? thanks. might have to install vista until i get everything going properly in linux  :Shocked: 

----------

## ukavi

 *ilovebeer wrote:*   

> hello, as far as i can tell from lsusb -v it's a chicony electronics webcam CNF7237&CNF7238. i enabled every webcam support available in the kernel. followed the wiki and a heap of other threads within gentoo forums and on ubuntu forums. tried ekiga as well as luvcview. and have spent half a day trying to get the swine to work . how does one enable v4L2? is it in the kernel or built with USE flags? thanks. might have to install vista until i get everything going properly in linux 

 

v4l2 is to be enabled both with kernel support and using use flags (hint: it's called the v4l2 use flag)

----------

## ilovebeer

hello, after hours of searching i finally found the answer to get luvcview happening. starting luvcview with the following options i can now see my mug on the screen. Code; luvcview -f yuv made it all happen. now for the dreaded fingerprint reader. thanks

----------

## dattaway

Thanks, I got mine working too.

Now is there a way to take snapshots from the command line or is there something else for that?

----------

